# Any Granite State OTA users out there?



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

I live in New Hampshire am frustrated that if I get the HR20, I won't be able to use 2 of the 4 tuners available because I doubt I'll be able to get an OTA other than WMUR (ABC) out of Manchester without putting a 1970's hunormous antenna on the top of my house.

Just wondering if there are any New Hampshire people out there who have had any experience with OTA up here and what kind of reception you have/haven't gotten.

Thanks.


----------



## vic4news (Jan 26, 2007)

I live a few miles west of Manchester and need a large antenna as well as a mast mounted pre-amp. I get all the HD boston stations. Since all the stations are curently
uhf, you can get a uhf only antenna which you might find looks better than the vhf antennas. I have a Channel Master 4228 8-Bay UHF HD TV antenna This antenna is about 40" by 40" wide .

Vic


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

I live just east of Concord.....and I use a Radio Shack U75-R UHF antenna mounted indoors on a 3' tripod with a CM7777 preamp....With about 700' elevation, I'm able to get most of the Boston stations plus, of course, 9 and 11....On good days I can pull in Providence 10 and 12....But to fully appreciate my location, I'd really need to mount my antenna on my roof....But I can't climb and I'm too cheap to hire someone to do it!!! BTW....I'm abut 60 airline miles from the Needham, MA "tower farm" for the Boston stations.....


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks so much for the NH perspective. Yeah, I tried the Phillips MANT950 and this other odd-looking 1 I can't remember the name of, both in my attic. Nine was great, but the others weren't watchable, unfortuanltey. I suppose if I put something on my roof, but (a) it would be pretty ugly and (b) the covenant doesn't allow it. I also live just a few miles from the airport, so I don't know if that causes a problem.

Think I'll stick with the dish locals, but I appreciate the feedback.


----------

